# Southwest/Mexican Scary music?



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ghoultown - Tales From the Dead West
Yells From the Crypt (2005)


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

This may or may not fit...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i3cEdaM6y4


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

As much as I hate to suggest ICP to anyone  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAi8GOQmVvo


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures
Day of the Dead
Macon County Morgue
Honky Tonk Halloween
******* Vixen From Outerspace

Tiger Army
Hechizo De Amor
In The Orchard

Kip Tyler
She's My Witch

Violent Femmes
Country Death Song

The Black Keys
10 Cent Pistol

Horrorpops
SOB

Hank Williams III
3 Shades of Black
H8
Devil's Daughter
Blue Devil
Satan Is Real/Straight To Hell Medley
Angel of Sin


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

● Tonto's Giant Nuts (_Once Upon A Time in Mexico_ soundtrack) - Sands Theme





● Robert Rodriguez (_Once Upon A Time in Mexico_ soundtrack) - Guitar Town





● Robert Rodriguez (_Planet Terror_ soundtrack) - Cherry's Dance of Death


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

stickman6 said:


> As much as I hate to suggest ICP to anyone  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAi8GOQmVvo


 dear sir, i would highly recommend ICP to everyone


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

zero said:


> dear sir, i would highly recommend ICP to everyone


After the riddlebox I was rather un-enamoured. All the cards fell.. then the wrestling... I guess I just expected more out of such a great premise. So, that said... I would highly recommend some songs... But alot of it is... meh. Just for the record.. I dressed as an evil clown and drank faygo wayyy before they ever mentioned it.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

stickman6 said:


> After the riddlebox I was rather un-enamoured. All the cards fell.. then the wrestling... I guess I just expected more out of such a great premise. So, that said... I would highly recommend some songs... But alot of it is... meh. Just for the record.. I dressed as an evil clown and drank faygo wayyy before they ever mentioned it.


well, theres alot of newer stuff out there, regardless im down w/ the clowns and im down for life yo


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Not sure how scary these are, but anytime I'm DJ'ing a latin set these two are must plays.
Fort Knox Five - Blowing Up the Barrio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSXiGdx_kJI

Babe Ruth - The Mexican
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYiDV743PzA


----------

